# Sabonis NOT Leaving???



## ABM

From The PDX Columbian....



> Arvydas Sabonis isn't ruling out a return to the Trail Blazers next season, his Chicago-based agent, Herb Rudoy, said Tuesday.
> 
> The Euroleague's official Web site reported last week that Sabonis announced he will play for Zalgiris, the team in Kaunas, Lithuania, that he co-owns next season. But Rudoy said the center has not made up his mind, that the message got misinterpreted in the translation.
> 
> Rudoy had not spoken to Sabonis as of Tuesday afternoon, but a colleague in Spain had.
> 
> "All I know is (Sabonis) told my Spanish partner (Arturo Ortega) that he did not say he's retiring (from the NBA)," Rudoy said. "All he said is at some point he'd like to play in Kaunas."


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...........................


----------



## Speed

Maybe Sabonis now wants to stay and play with the GP-Rasheed combo!


----------



## HOWIE

:whatever: I can't take this anymore!


----------



## bfan1

*pretty please with strawberries on top????*

Oh PLEASE let it be so!  

Thanks for posting ABM!!!!!! I really want the big guy to stay for one more season at least!


----------



## Dan

ok, that does it. I'm going on a personal "I'll see it when I believe it, and it just shows to go you" strike.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Thanks for wasting my flava, AMB... jk

I hope he comes back, but all these reports are driving everyone crazy. Lets all just send the big guy some letters of appreciation and maybe he'll make up his mind sooner.


----------



## s a b a s 11

Rollercoaster of emotions.

Thats how my and CFFI's summers go. 

STuart


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Rollercoaster of emotions.
> 
> Thats how my and CFFI's summers go.
> 
> STuart


Three summers in a row, and counting..........

ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## dkap

At this point, I'd say it's a pretty safe bet that any media report pertaining to the Blazers this summer is 99% fictional, whether or not it turns out to be true. Let the circus continue...

Dan


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> :whatever: I can't take this anymore!


You and me both Howie.


----------



## s a b a s 11

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> Three summers in a row, and counting..........
> 
> ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!



Don't you mean--

ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!! 

yet Jega! if its true?

Stuart

P.S. Please let it be true


----------



## Trader Ed

Is the PDX Columbian any better than the NY Times?

I hope so.

I was not ready for him to leave us. I like Sabas and his incredible passing. Please give us one more year, and just say.. hey. Its my last.

A farewell tour for both Scottie and Sabas, with GP on board.....

YEGA!


----------



## ABM

BTW, Yega spelled backwards is Agey, which I am. :drool:


----------



## talman

I propose we chip in as a group and get health monitors for sabas11 and CFFI. Another summer of will he or won't he can't be good for their health!


----------



## loyalty4life

Let this be true! :yes:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Don't you mean--
> 
> ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!
> 
> yet Jega! if its true?


Yes, I do mean that. :yes:

Just when CFFI was resigning herself to a post-Sabonis NBA era, she is on pins and needles again.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> I propose we chip in as a group and get health monitors for sabas11 and CFFI. Another summer of will he or won't he can't be good for their health!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Great idea, talman!!!! 

I can tell you what the monitor would say, though....

Blood pressure-- HI
Brain Activity-- HI
Insomnia-- PRESENT
Manic-->Depressive-->Manic-->Depressive Syndrome--PRESENT
Compulsion to post sentimental notes about Sabonis on Blazer forums-- PRESENT
Compulsion to PM, email, and chat with Lithuanians--PRESENT
Compulsion to check net for latest Sabas rumors--PRESENT
Compulsion to view repeatedly entire library of Sabonis clips--PRESENT

:sigh:


----------



## Tommyboy

its really easy to get off the emotional roller coaster.


a) assume he's retired and will never play in the NBA again.

then...

b) if he comes back you'll be surprised and happy.



really simple actually.


----------



## mook

i just have to shrug and shake my head. 

"Scottie Pippen really seems to have a handle on this team."

"Damon Stoudamire has really turned the corner."

"Rasheed Wallace showed that he can really dominate the post." 

"Ruben Patterson seems to have left all that Jerry Springer garbage behind in Seattle."

"Arvydas Sabonis says he's coming back again for one more year."

to be a Blazer fan is to be a perennial sucker. I say that as a hardcore Blazer fan.


----------



## PortlandActor

I'm gonna go out on a limb and assume that this newest rumor is actually from the *Vancouver* Columbian, not the *PDX* Columbian...!


----------



## ABM

FWIW, :laugh: OK, perhaps, more like....  

Freshly _stolen_ from the ESPN board..........



> .......Zalgiris' season ended lst week and they won the lithuanian league championship thank god after they got screwed last year. Anyway, I personally know sab believe it or not i dont care but he jokes around a lot and it gets misinterperated a lot and then when idiots translate it wrong this is what u get. He'll check out what management does with the team and then decide. Right now he is leaning towards coming back and he likes the fact that he doesnt play as much cuz it alows him to play longer....


You know me. I'm just a quote/rumor monger. Whatever I can do to keep the *crock*pot stirred. :laugh:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

Yah, yah, yah.....We know how you like to do that, ABM! :grinning: 

I visited the ESPN board and noticed that post, also. I think you pegged it well....CROCK. 

But who knows???

I don't expect Sabonis back. I hope he changes his mind, but I don't expect that to happen. I am already changing mental gears.

It will be fun hearing Lithuanian reports. His Lith fans are absolutely terrific!!! :yes: If you think *I* get into some lengthy discourses about Sabonis.....You ain't seen nuthin!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------

